# 1st Post, HDR introduction



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm an old guy, engineering consultant in the USA and I get to travel around the country (for long periods of time) and I'm a few years from retirement which will require even more travel. I currently shoot with a Pentax K5 and K20 and my focal lengths cover from 8mm to 300mm with a few Pentax Limited primes. I mostly use CS5 and Elements 7 to process my photos and shoot both jpg and RAW and for HDR I use Photomatix along with Dynamic Photo. I'm just starting to use CS5/HDR so I might need a little help with that for any of you that do HDR with CS5. I also plan on getting LR3 in the near future.
 Enough about me so here's some of my HDR work, and all comments, tips, criticism is more then welcomed... 

K5 + Sigma 8-16mm, 5 image, Photomatix






K5 + Sigma 8-16mm, 5 image, Photomatix





K20 + DA 17-70, 3 image Photomatix





K5 + Sigma 8-16mm, 5 image, Dynamic Photo





K20 + Tamron 18-250mm, Photomatix pseudo





K5 + Pentax 15mm Ltd, Photomatix pseudo


----------



## willis_927 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice shots, I like em all.


----------



## mjbine (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice set.  HDR is well done.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice, looks like I need to look into Photometrix for HDR. I have CS5 and I don't think the HDR pro does as good as a job as what you've got there.


----------



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Very nice, looks like I need to look into Photometrix for HDR. I have CS5 and I don't think the HDR pro does as good as a job as what you've got there.



I've been using Photomatix for a few years now and I find that SW about the best as far as user interface although Dynamic Photo will give you a whole different look with more control on pseudo (single image) tonemapping. I'm looking forward to experimenting with CS5 as far as stacking images for dynamic range and then see what the HDR will do for me.


----------



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments and look forward to further discussions here. I put a link to my HDR gallery in my signature but it doesn't seem to be showing up so I'll just post it here:
HDR Photography Photo Gallery by wjwncpro at pbase.com


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 1, 2011)

I enjoyed all of them, very pleasing to view, well done!


----------



## sean7488 (Jul 1, 2011)

Love your landscape shots, nice job


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm I cant see the pics but always glad to have another engineer around!
what kind of consulting?


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice job with your processing. Just be careful of the dirty gray skies. Other than that very realistic looking images.


----------



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> hmm I cant see the pics but always glad to have another engineer around!
> what kind of consulting?



NC Programming and tool design mostly in the aerospace industry...


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 5, 2011)

wjwncpro said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > hmm I cant see the pics but always glad to have another engineer around!
> ...



Nice, I did aerospace tool and mold design at my last job.


----------

